# Cassie



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well we all know Cassie, the affectionate bomb proof girl looking for her special slave, great with other cats, i cant fault her in anyway, she is just adorable.

Described as a Blue Point Domestic Longhair Girl, spayed, vaccinated and microchipped.

So what are you all waiting for, order a queue for this special girl please.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

such a stunning girl:001_wub:. bet she'll soon be snapped up


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope she finds a wonderful home quickly, i have no more space for any cats until some have been rehomed. 

Would like to keep them all but i dont have time for all the grooming of so many cats.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

If it wasn't for the fact my OH would have shot me I would have bought her straight home yesterday - she is a cracking little cat x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Get the hoover onto them CC Jasper loves it but then he is a short haired Ginger nutter


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope someone takes her son, it´s sad seeing cats waitting for homes.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is heartbreaking when somebody comes to see the cats, they all run up like its their turn then when it isnt they go back to looking sad, this is the part i find very emotional.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

It´s like something is telling them it´s their chance and to be on their best behaviour. It´s sad, they do have that sixt sense.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> It is heartbreaking when somebody comes to see the cats, they all run up like its their turn then when it isnt they go back to looking sad, this is the part i find very emotional.


That made me have a big lump in my throat :cryin:
I really do hope they all find a loving home soon CC. x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

She really is beautiful, i wonder if Tony would notice if i just sneaked her in the back door!
Maybe he can only count up to 6!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

She sounds SO perfect!

I'd loooove her. No way it would happen though :


I hope she finds her purrfect slave soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You could say hubby is seeing 2 of Tia. xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, i nearly put that too, they are very alike.
I will keep my ears open for you and the furry ones


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

*Sigh* And I'm back to look again 


She sounds like such a wonderful temperament- just the purrsonality that I would love for the Spooky one.

Mothers. They're great, but can be right spoilsports :cryin:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> *Sigh* And I'm back to look again
> 
> She sounds like such a wonderful temperament- just the purrsonality that I would love for the Spooky one.
> 
> Mothers. They're great, but can be right spoilsports :cryin:


:lol: I'm a mother and I readily agree to any pet!! Luckily (?) OH says no to every pet. The ones we've got are the result of much weedling, or that old favourite: catch him at his weakest moment, eg when he's had a few ales or is jetlagged or asleep. Perhaps you could try those on your mum? Oh, and kids got a couple of new pets out of him when they had chickenpox 'cos he felt sorry for their little spotty faces, maybe you could give that one a go?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> :lol: *I'm a mother and I readily agree to any pet!! Luckily (?) OH says no to every pet*. The ones we've got are the result of much weedling, or that old favourite: catch him at his weakest moment, eg when he's had a few ales or is jetlagged or asleep. Perhaps you could try those on your mum? Oh, and kids got a couple of new pets out of him when they had chickenpox 'cos he felt sorry for their little spotty faces, maybe you could give that one a go?


Exactly the same in my house but after 6 cats, 2 barn cats, 11 chooks, 2 dogs 5 horses and pony's (soon to be 6!!) I really cant get away with anymore!!

 or get her as a gift for your mum!! maybe possibly (bad Sam  )


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

My mother has refused any other cat in the house and I´m the ripe old age of....I hope this special cat gets a loving home.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Exactly the same in my house but after 6 cats, 2 barn cats, 11 chooks, 2 dogs 5 horses and pony's (soon to be 6!!) I really cant get away with anymore!!
> 
> or get her as a gift for your mum!! maybe possibly (bad Sam  )


We've only managed to get 2 cats, 3 rabbits, an array of rodents and a snake out him, that pales into insignificance next to your mighty hoard of animals!! Oh, and he never even agreed to the third rabbit, he just ignored the request because he 'thought it was a joke'. The joke was on him when he looked out of the window and counted 3 rabbits in the run!! Perhaps you could offer Jordan and I some persuasiveness training..... :001_smile:


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> *Sigh* And I'm back to look again
> 
> She sounds like such a wonderful temperament- just the purrsonality that I would love for the Spooky one.
> 
> Mothers. They're great, but can be right spoilsports


So can OH's...she sounds like she wouldn't be fazed by Elsa and her bullying ways and wouldnt bully Elise but alas it isn't the right time and I don't think he will ever agree to number 3. Perhaps on honeymoon he will be feeling all blissful and ready to agree to anything...

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

She is quite possibly the most gorgeous cat Ive ever seen! :001_wub:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love to give this girl a home ...... but i dare'nt even go there  .... if only she had been a little boy , it would have been easier for the O/H to accept another into the fold , she sounds like an absolute dream , hope someone gives her a home real soon, she deserves a warm lap / bed and loads of love


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's beautiful

I'm a bit confused though thought she was going to a new home.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

PetloverJo said:


> She's beautiful
> 
> I'm a bit confused though thought she was going to a new home.


well you obviously missed out on all the happenings or rather mis-happenings of the last few days! surfice to say it didn't work out -

cc cassie is gorgeous - well aren't all cats? if it were up to me I think I'd have a cat santuary by now! even my local rescue tell me off!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

p.s . CC dont worry about the money for the fuel x got paid a day earlier x so all's good in da hood x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are a star, thankyou so much for all your help rsnwj. xxxxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> You are a star, thankyou so much for all your help rsnwj. xxxxx


no worries - thats the thing with my 4x4 its a bit of a juice monster x drinks more than I do (if you ever thought that possible!!) x


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> no worries - thats the thing with my 4x4 its a bit of a juice monster x drinks more than I do (if you ever thought that possible!!) x


the world needs more folks like you and less of the sort of the shall we say "hospital bound" whi incidentally I believe should have been responsible for funding transport both ways at the very least.

i know i shouldn't go on about it but too many good people have been taken advantage of never mind completely hoodwinked - ok i'll shut up now!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Some good news to lighten the day.
We have had the adoption form completed for Cassie, Spid has kindly agreed to do the homecheck for me so hopefully the beautiful Cassie will have a wonderful home very soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Some good news to lighten the day.
> We have had the adoption form completed for Cassie, Spid has kindly agreed to do the homecheck for me so hopefully the beautiful Cassie will have a wonderful home very soon.


brilliant news:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Some good news to lighten the day.
> We have had the adoption form completed for Cassie, Spid has kindly agreed to do the homecheck for me so hopefully the beautiful Cassie will have a wonderful home very soon.


Aw that's great news xx


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

so pleased for both you and Cassie  brilliant


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful news! I know you cant reveal names at this point but is it a PF home? I would love to be able to see updates on the gorgeous gal herself


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No it's not a PF home, but it is someone very near me so I will be doing the home check.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats brilliant news finally for Cassie


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe the new owner would be kind and email updated photo's of Cassie so i can share with you all.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Maybe the new owner would be kind and email updated photo's of Cassie so i can share with you all.


Maybe they will be even kinder and join up here!
ooh, just wanted to say that while she was here Cassie showed a great liking for a flat cardboard scratcher ( doused in catnip! ), so maybe her new owner could get her one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure i could stretch funds to send Cassie with one in her welcome pack.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Im sure i could stretch funds to send Cassie with one in her welcome pack.


Cardboard Cat Furniture: Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!
The caterpillar one is very cute!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Can I just say - WOOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHH - hold on there - we have an enquiry. That is all. CC maybe we shouldn't talk about prospective owners until at least home checked. All this excitement and all we have so far is a webs form response. This has happened twice now and had a bad outcome. Let's just take a deep breathe and calm down. Yes, it's exciting, but even if it all comes off it's going to be a couple of weeks I should imagine before we get anywhere.

SO easy guys.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

opps sorry Spid, i do get excited easily.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck to pretty Cassie , I really hope the purrrrrfect slave comes along for her very soon


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> :lol: I'm a mother and I readily agree to any pet!! Luckily (?) OH says no to every pet. The ones we've got are the result of much weedling, or that old favourite: catch him at his weakest moment, eg when he's had a few ales or is jetlagged or asleep. Perhaps you could try those on your mum? Oh, and kids got a couple of new pets out of him when they had chickenpox 'cos he felt sorry for their little spotty faces, maybe you could give that one a go?


:lol: Can you swap personality with my Mum? Just for a day or so 

I've tried the 'happy mood attack', and also the sleepy and tipsy one. But not the chicken pox one...yet 



Tao2 said:


> We've only managed to get 2 cats, 3 rabbits, an array of rodents and a snake out him, that pales into insignificance next to your mighty hoard of animals!! Oh, and he never even agreed to the third rabbit, he just ignored the request because he 'thought it was a joke'. The joke was on him when he looked out of the window and counted 3 rabbits in the run!! Perhaps you could offer Jordan and I some persuasiveness training..... :001_smile:


Oh yes, please do! :yesnod:



oggers86 said:


> So can OH's...she sounds like she wouldn't be fazed by Elsa and her bullying ways and wouldnt bully Elise but alas it isn't the right time and I don't think he will ever agree to number 3. Perhaps on honeymoon he will be feeling all blissful and ready to agree to anything...
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


I'm hoping my Mum will be all blissful on my graduation day. 'Oh darling, I'm so proud of you. I just feel the need to shower you with kitties'.

You never know 

I hope this enquiry is the right one for Cassie. She deserves the very best! :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Home check passed


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

spid said:


> home check passed :d


boing boing boing boing boing


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> :lol: Can you swap personality with my Mum? Just for a day or so
> 
> I've tried the 'happy mood attack', and also the sleepy and tipsy one. But not the chicken pox one...yet
> 
> ...


You could be lucky! The day my daughter graduated she could of asked for anything, and I would have got it for her  Luckily she didn't :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> boing boing boing boing boing


Loving the suppressed enthusiasm - and even better, she will be about 5 mins away from me so I can go visit for cuddles!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

spid said:


> Loving the suppressed enthusiasm - and even better, she will be about 5 mins away from me so I can go visit for cuddles!


Lol, we were waitting for you to give the word
It is greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat news.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

CC, do not forget to mention that joining PF and regularly reporting on Cassie is obligatory for the adopting slaves.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

This is such good news, I've been waiting and worrying about Cassie for days now, hope the transition from foster to adoptee goes swimmingly this time - fingers and all other appendages crossed :smile:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Good Luck Cassie, best wishes in your new adventure


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cassie will be near me aswell so nothing can go wrong with the transport plus the new owner is collecting from me which is better.

I wanted Spid to break the good news as she kindly done the homecheck for me, plus i didnt want a slap on the wrists for getting excited. xxxx


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

brilliant news CC well done yourself and everyone concerned. have a happy life Cassie in your new home xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Brilliant news


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cassie is going to her new home Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant news - so pleased to hear about Cassie (and Fluffy, and Duke, and Lillie, and Libby - you really are doing a fantastic job    )


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so pleased that Cassie has found her new forever home. have a long and happy life Cassie, you deserve it


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news CC another successful rehome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: you are doing a brilliant job Hun  

Viv xx


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

So pleased that little Cassie has finally found her forever home, she really does deserve it after all she and you have been put through! Best of luck to her  x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

boing boing boing boing


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

great news Cassie & CC, oh i do hope the new carers join pf so we can see her again x


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> great news Cassie & CC, oh i do hope the new carers join pf so we can see her again x


Don't qoute me on this but think either cassies owner or lillies has joined and I think its spiderweb xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Don't qoute me on this but think either cassies owner or lillies has joined and I think its spiderweb xx


i think that is Lillies new owner


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i think that is Lillies new owner


I said don't quote me 

Oh is it...still cool xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> I said don't quote me
> 
> Oh is it...still cool xx


have you heard when you get your two babies?


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

cats galore said:


> have you heard when you get your two babies?


Nope I'm just hoping its next weekend xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Nope I'm just hoping its next weekend xx


i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. i bet you were gutted when you couldn't fetch them


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. i bet you were gutted when you couldn't fetch them


Oh yeh really was...think the first I'll know is next Friday :-( xx its just not knowing xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Oh yeh really was...think the first I'll know is next Friday :-( xx its just not knowing xx


that must be really hard not to even know when you can collect them. they will be worth the wait though


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

cats galore said:


> that must be really hard not to even know when you can collect them. they will be worth the wait though


I know...really can't wait xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes thats Lillie's new owner.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cassie has now gone to her wonderful new home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Cassie has now gone to her wonderful new home.


i'm so happy for her. she can now start a fantastic new life. well done CC, another happy ending


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

so happy for you and cassie! alls well that ends well 

hope we get updates!


----------

